# Normale Auswahl -> Pfad Auswahl



## C4T (10. August 2004)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem ...
Habe eine Grafik in PS CS freigestellt  (also den Hintergrund entfernt) und diese muss später in ein Freehand dokument eingefügt werden.
Jetzt kann ich aber diese Grafik nicht einfach so einfügen ins Freehand, da ich natürlich trotz Freistellung einen weißen Hintergrund habe (wenn es eine GIF,TIF oder JPEG Datei ist).
Die einzigste Möglichkeit ist doch nur, eine Photoshop EPS Datei mit einem Pfad zu erstellen, oder ?
Falls dies der Fall sein sollte, kann ich dann irgendwie eine normale Auswahl zu einer Pfadauswahl machen ?
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Gruss,
C4T


----------



## German (10. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von C4T _
> *kann ich dann irgendwie eine normale Auswahl zu einer Pfadauswahl machen ? *


In PS6 wars noch ein Button in der Pfadpalette:






Probier mal F1


----------



## pixelschlampedelux (10. August 2004)

Hallo,

wenn sich da zwischen PH CS und PH 7.0 nicht viel getan hat, ganz einfach...
Auswahl aktivieren -> Dein Pfad Inspector aktivieren (rechts oben befindet sich ein kleiner Pfeil) auf den Pfeil klicken -> neues Fenster öffnet sich -> Arbeitspfad erstellen -> fertig... (nicht vergessen den Pfad zu speichern und möglichst umzubenennen (also nicht einfach Arbeitspfad, gab bei Vorversionen sonst problems mit FH)
Hoffe so ist Dir geholfen...


----------



## King Euro (10. August 2004)

Ich hoffe, das ich dich richtig verstanden habe!

Gehe mal auf Datei -> Für Web speichern...
Da kannst du dann png auswählen!

:edit:
ok, anscheinend habe ich es flasch verstanden!(wenn man sich die anderen Beiträge so anschaut!)


----------



## C4T (10. August 2004)

@pixelschlampedelux

Thanks, deine Version hat geklappt. Ich habe eigentlich die gleichen Schritte gemacht, nur habe ich den falschen Pfad abgespeichert :/
Anyways .... THANKS !

@King Euro
Ja, falsch verstanden =)
Das wäre herrlich gewesen, wenns so easy gegangen wäre.
Nix für ungut, thanks.


----------

